

Money as Debt - lackbeard
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cy-fD78zyvI

======
jackdied
Uhh, dude? Wrong forum. You aren't helping your cause by spamming here.

[FWIW I'm an Austrian too, but the hyperbolic video title "Corrupt Banking
System - Cartels Robbing the Public" makes the PBS-like history of banking
look frightening.]

EDIT (after watching all 50 minutes). Holy Fscking Stuff: about half way
through it changes from an explanation and critique of fractional reserve
banking into a Marxist rant about historical inevitability and sustainable
development.

~~~
lackbeard
I've got no cause, other than to share an interesting presentation of how
banking works. Unfortunately the bias does detract (e.g.: the title.) And it's
much worse in the later parts...

~~~
jackdied
"worse in the later parts?" The message arc is "the capitalists are right, so
let's try communism instead." Do yourself a favor - grab a copy of "The Road
to Serfdom" and spend less time on the internets.

